# Ammonia



## 2Shi (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I hear people talking about putting pure ammonia into their tanks during the cycling process. When I looked on amazon.com for a similar product, all I could find are "Ammonia Detox", "Ammonia Remover", etc... I'm guessing those are different from pure ammonia, right? What product should I be purchasing?

Thanks!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

jeys blast off multi purpose household cleaner is what you want.... pure ammonia 
make sure you get the multi purpose household cleaner as there are different versions of jeys blast off such as drain cleaner.... you dont want that obviously.


----------



## 2Shi (Dec 18, 2012)

oh really? so just got to a local pharmacy/grocery store and buy a household product with pure ammonia? o.o i just need to confirm for absolute certainty to make sure I don't destroy my tank lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

call your hardware store first..all you want is pure ammonia..no additives...you should also find it in grocery stores...
i don't think that Jey's is available in the US...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

ah didnt realise about jeys not availiable in us, pure ammonia will not froth up when you shake it, or you could go for the fish food method to add ammonia, crumble flake to a powder and add to the water, takes longer though.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

ok, after directing you towards the unavailiable i kinda felt obligated to help you find what you need,
there is a discussion here http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/freshwater-beginners-archive/15463-100-pure-ammonia.html and http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/a...ycle-using-ammonia-rather-than-fish-food.html about ammonia and where to find it, seems a store called ace hardware may help you if there is one near you,
and there is also a mention to 'cough cough' urine, seems if your stuck, pee in a bottle boil off the water in your mums cooking utensils (shes gonna love you) and you will have your pure ammonia (now im wondering where these companies get their ammonia an do they have in house public houses/bars)


----------



## 2Shi (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you! I have an ace hardware near my home! Perfect


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

give the bottle a good shake... if it froths and bubbles stay for a bit then no good, if bubbles disperse pretty much straight away then u good to go 
check the label but apparently Ace Hardware brand Ammonia is 100% Ammonia


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have used the urine method a couple of times back about 35 years ago or so...never boiled it though..lol


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't even want to think about what the urine method is, but I could take a guess.


----------

